# New Car



## Sabin76 (Aug 23, 2003)

I originally joined this site to do research on Maximas (I was going to buy a used one), and as it turns out I just ended up buying a new Spec-V instead. Black on black with the moonroof package. It also came with a NISMO exhaust package on it, which sounds pretty nice. I'll have pics up as soon as I buy a digital camera  .


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Welcome and Congrats.

You will make a lot of people happy if you use the search button before asking questions, most stuff has been discussed. If you do not find what your looking for just ask.

"now do i sound like a salesman or what?"


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

must like it huh? what did you pay?


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

nismo exhaust pakage???? it comes with a nismo exhaust??? a nismo R-tune exhaust? for how much? did you get the brembos too? you lucky bastard!!!! just kidding


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

no shit.... weres my nismo exhaust package


----------



## way2low (May 17, 2003)

the dealerships are starting to put on nismo products and sell the car with a full warranty covering any nismo part on the car. I was in Maryland a couple weeks ago and saw a 03 blackout spec v with nismo suspension, floor mats, exhaust, shifter,oil cap, header,and it sat on some very nice 6 spoke graphite 18's with a polished lip. Oh and the brembo upgrade was also included. I thought that was just an option for the 04's. Oh well, it looked really good. Not sure what the price was. Bottom line, if the car is bought with the nismo aftermarket parts, the car WILL be under full warranty.


----------



## Schlegs 200SX (Mar 19, 2003)

nice man, i would take that car in a second


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

except a spec with all those Nismo goodies has an msrp around 22-23k


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

way2low said:


> *the dealerships are starting to put on nismo products and sell the car with a full warranty covering any nismo part on the car. ...Bottom line, if the car is bought with the nismo aftermarket parts, the car WILL be under full warranty. *


Yeah, they will sell you the car with that stuff covered under warranty but you're gonna pay a lot more than if you bought those parts and put them on aftermarket because there is a lot of mark up in those parts. That's why they do it. Just my 2 cents. Later,
Fletch


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

nissan s tune exhaust is about $725 retail


----------



## Sabin76 (Aug 23, 2003)

I bought it in San Jose, Cali. for 18.7 out the door. The NISMO parts were 1400 more than what I had agreed to buy the stock vehicle at (17.3). I will have to look at the stickers again, but as far as I know I got Headers, Exhaust, shift knob, and floor mats for 1400 (plus the warranty as way2low pointed out). It's not the loudest thing on the road, but that's not something I was looking for, and it still only had 700 miles on it, so it might sound a bit more aggressive after 1-1.5k. I'm going to tint the windows as dark as legally possible as soon as I can get around to it, and then I was thin king of replacing the factory spoiler... I dunno, just looks way too .. factory for me. After that, who knows... I was looking at the rear bumper from the EVO 4 body kit for the sentra, it looked pretty nice. Any suggestions?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Sabin76 said:


> I bought it in San Jose, Cali. for 18.7 out the door. The NISMO parts were 1400 more than what I had agreed to buy the stock vehicle at (17.3). I will have to look at the stickers again, but as far as I know I got Headers, Exhaust, shift knob, and floor mats for 1400 (plus the warranty as way2low pointed out). It's not the loudest thing on the road, but that's not something I was looking for, and it still only had 700 miles on it, so it might sound a bit more aggressive after 1-1.5k. I'm going to tint the windows as dark as legally possible as soon as I can get around to it, and then I was thin king of replacing the factory spoiler... I dunno, just looks way too .. factory for me. After that, who knows... I was looking at the rear bumper from the EVO 4 body kit for the sentra, it looked pretty nice. Any suggestions?



ive been lookin at the EVO4 myself, i like most of it, but the front bumper by the grill, i dunno... The Nismo Spoilers are very nice, better lookinm then stock, but no to boy racer that its going to be noticed by everyone(read: give cops a reason to pull me over) nut people familiar at all with high performance cars will know, 239 + shipping unpainted from most web sites is a good deal, how would you rate the nismo exhaust? i researched the price but wanted to hear it, i dont want loud an bassy, just a "tuned" sound


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

FletchSpecV said:


> Yeah, they will sell you the car with that stuff covered under warranty but you're gonna pay a lot more than if you bought those parts and put them on aftermarket because there is a lot of mark up in those parts. That's why they do it. Just my 2 cents. Later,
> Fletch



if a car is on the showroom with Nismo parts, your probably paying AT LEAST 50% too much in markup, just remember, any accessories can by negotiated just like the car itself. I saw a dealer put a grill guard on an xterra for 759+169 for tail lamp guards, the truck was 6 feet away from the parts brochures advertising 549 for BOTH installed... just be informed...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

way2low said:


> the dealerships are starting to put on nismo products and sell the car with a full warranty covering any nismo part on the car. I was in Maryland a couple weeks ago and saw a 03 blackout spec v with nismo suspension, floor mats, exhaust, shifter,oil cap, header,and it sat on some very nice 6 spoke graphite 18's with a polished lip. Oh and the brembo upgrade was also included. I thought that was just an option for the 04's. Oh well, it looked really good. Not sure what the price was. Bottom line, if the car is bought with the nismo aftermarket parts, the car WILL be under full warranty.


any nismo s tune part will be warrentied(sp) by nissan, if the dealer puts it in, nissan warrenties it for the same warrenty as the car, if you do it yourself, or have a shop do it, i think its 12/12000, but it may be 24/24000, im not sure...


----------

